# Looking for a Jeep



## mppropertymaint (Oct 31, 2011)

Im looking for an older Jeep (98-02) and Im looking to put a plow on it. Im thinking of a 4.0 6cyl auto. Is there anything I need to be looking out for such as not being able to plow with it. I've never owned a Jeep so its all foreign to me.
Feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

I have a Cherokee in the sales section. Or are you thinking wrangler style. Jeeps are nice and small with great maneuverability, but you can not hang a giant plow on them. They work good for residential.


----------



## mppropertymaint (Oct 31, 2011)

shovelracer;1604778 said:


> I have a Cherokee in the sales section. Or are you thinking wrangler style. Jeeps are nice and small with great maneuverability, but you can not hang a giant plow on them. They work good for residential.


Im looking for a Wrangler. 
Im going to buy one as soon as I come across one for a decent price..althou I have yet to see one. 
I got a Ram 2500 quad Cummins w/8' bed so needless to say its a bit tricky doing some driveways.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have 2000 Wrangler Auto

when shifting into revers there is a 2 second delay until revers engages. that dosent sound bad until you have to wait 

thousand one and 
thousand two
and 

every fu--ing time you shift into revers.


----------



## bschurr (Nov 8, 2011)

Wrangler TJs in nice, unmolested condition are hard to find at a reasonble price. I suggest tyou scour the usual places like craigslist, ebay and cars.com. They are out there but most Jeep owners think that thier rig is something super special and dont like to part with them cheaply. Be careful of the typical rot/rust that you will generally find on 10+ year old vehicles from the NE and run away from them regardless of price. Every nut and bolt you attempt to turn will become a nightmare and significant rust on the frame can quickly lead to structural issues!

Good luck!


----------



## mppropertymaint (Oct 31, 2011)

bschurr;1605332 said:


> Wrangler TJs in nice, unmolested condition are hard to find at a reasonble price. I suggest tyou scour the usual places like craigslist, ebay and cars.com. They are out there but most Jeep owners think that thier rig is something super special and dont like to part with them cheaply. Be careful of the typical rot/rust that you will generally find on 10+ year old vehicles from the NE and run away from them regardless of price. Every nut and bolt you attempt to turn will become a nightmare and significant rust on the frame can quickly lead to structural issues!
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks.
I've been looking around at a few of them and most are way over priced. I'll find one sooner or later as Im in no rush. This will be plowing next season.

Are all the wranglers capable of mounting plows? Are there any that are not good or incapable?


----------



## gene gls (Dec 24, 1999)

mppropertymaint;1605800 said:


> Thanks.
> I've been looking around at a few of them and most are way over priced. I'll find one sooner or later as Im in no rush. This will be plowing next season.
> 
> Are all the wranglers capable of mounting plows? Are there any that are not good or incapable?


Where in Ma are you? Check out ......gary'sjeeps.com


----------



## mppropertymaint (Oct 31, 2011)

gene gls;1605857 said:


> Where in Ma are you? Check out ......gary'sjeeps.com


Thanks for the info.
I checked out his website, he's got some nice Jeeps.


----------



## snow7899 (Jan 22, 2005)

Be careful of the frame. The frame will rot out from the inside out. Keep an eye on the inside of the rails between the front and rear control arms.


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I love my 2004, It does very very well. 4.0 and auto Rubicon, Price is tough, Jeeps hold their value very well.


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

I will be putting mine up for sale! 2000 4.0 5spd, hard and soft tops, 2 sets of wheels. It's a sahara pkg and i just put on a boss 7 ft superduty this year. If interested i can send u pics by cell phone. Really not bad at all plowing with the 5 spd.


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

mppropertymaint;1605800 said:


> Are all the wranglers capable of mounting plows?
> 
> Are there any that are not good or incapable?


Where many folks mess up is they try to put too big or too heavy of a plow on a stock Wrangler.

You don't plan to install the plow off your diesel-powered Dodge onto the soon-new-to-you Wrangler, do you? 

J-Quad Thumbs Up


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

J-Quad;1615640 said:


> Where many folks mess up is they try to put too big or too heavy of a plow on a stock Wrangler.
> 
> You don't plan to install the plow off your diesel-powered Dodge onto the soon-new-to-you Wrangler, do you?
> 
> J-Quad Thumbs Up


Who "mess up"?


----------



## J-Quad (Aug 15, 2008)

theplowmeister;1615732 said:


> Who "mess up"?


All the folks that mount a 7.5" Fisher RD (or bigger) plow on their Wrangler *WITHOUT* following your lead at making the appropriate modifications & additions (as you've done) to their rig.

J-Quad Thumbs Up


----------



## mppropertymaint (Oct 31, 2011)

J-Quad;1615640 said:


> Where many folks mess up is they try to put too big or too heavy of a plow on a stock Wrangler.
> 
> You don't plan to install the plow off your diesel-powered Dodge onto the soon-new-to-you Wrangler, do you?
> 
> J-Quad Thumbs Up


lol, no I dont plan on using my plow off my Dodge.
I picked up a Jeep last w/e and on Monday I found a 6-5" meyer set up complete on craigslist for $400. Im all set for next season. Im not going to mount it this yr.
Thanks for all your replies.


----------

